
Show HN: Dakika – A Minute Taking app - Madawar
https://github.com/Madawar/Dakika
======
Madawar
Hi There Please Review my first opensource application. Tell me what I can
add, remove and or change and If it would be useful to you.

Am planning to add more features which include

* Browse previous minutes on a web page : would be useful for managers, CEOs and those who missed out on minutes

* LDAP support for Enterprise for above feature

* Export your data to one note, evernote, PDF and word

* Create VSTO Outlook Add-in that automatically loads recepients and Agenda from Emails

------
gokaygurcan
"Dakika" means "minute" in Turkish. Thumbs up for that!

I couldn't give it a try yet but I'll surely do when I have some time.

------
davidcollantes
I looks very nice (and useful) by the shots. Any chance you could release a
package for macOS? Would love to try it!

~~~
Madawar
Don't have a Mac but you can test with npm run build:darwin

